
iMac Intel 21.5“ Retina 4K Display 2017 Teardown - keehun
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac+Intel+21.5-Inch+Retina+4K+Display+%282017%29+Teardown/92170?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=iMac%20Intel%20215%20Retina%204K%20Display%202017%20Teardown%20Press%20Release&utm_content=iMac%20Intel%20215%20Retina%204K%20Display%202017%20Teardown%20Press%20Release+CID_73d6baa70287c5d1aa4cfe49b585f368&utm_source=CampaignMonitor&utm_term=215-inch%20iMac%20with%20Retina%204K%20Display%20Teardown
======
keehun
User-replaceable CPU and RAM, although both are incredibly difficult to
access! Most of the computer has to be disassembled to reach it, but it is
nevertheless possible! Same with the HDD although the Blade SSD pad is not
soldered on there in this base model. Presumably, you could somehow get that
part and solder one on if one wished... Can just replace the HDD, though.

